# O Come All Ye Faithful - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A seasonal classic - this is an arrangement that is simple and sticks to the melody. Great for beginning fingerstyle players or any guitarist needing to add some seasonal tunes to the set list......thanks for watching!

YouTube - O Come All Ye Faithful (tutorial) - by Tonedr


----------

